
You need 15 Pieces of Flair (1999) - brudgers
https://www.sfgate.com/entertainment/carroll/article/You-Need-15-Pieces-of-Flair-3318307.php
======
Pick-A-Hill2019
When I first saw the title it reminded me of the film Office Space and turns
out that it is indeed from the 1999 film featuring Jennifer Aniston and of
course the infamous printer smashing scene
([https://youtu.be/fjsSr3z5nVk](https://youtu.be/fjsSr3z5nVk) , clean SFW
version) and Family Guy's take on it
[https://youtu.be/Cb6MalVtago](https://youtu.be/Cb6MalVtago)

